# Shark and Reds this week at T-Pier



## Bait Master (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Been over to the T-Pier at Wayside Park this week just a few pics of some fish caught. The one of Rick and Ed that day there was over eight Reds landed all over slot and thrown back. The Blacktip was a fatty thought small and given to someone on the pier same day. I have seen plenty of Reds caught this weekend and brought a nice 34 inch on deck soon after Ed pulled up a 38" Red. Been a great couple of days when able to get out. Went out two days ag0 and four keepers were caught and all went home with the person who cuaght them not to mention several bulls released.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome report and nice pics. What time of day did you guy sfish, and what did you use for those reds?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys, I'm glad yall were able to find a spot to fish. BTW that shark looks more like a small bull shark with that flat nose. Great job guys.


----------



## Bait Master (Jan 8, 2009)

We used cut and Live Mullet, Pinfish, Whole live Trout.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go, Master o bait. I'll see ya out there next week, Wes.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice report, we havent fished the t pier much lately cuz too many people been there.. might have to swing by there soon


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

seen somebody land a nice red there the other day


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow great report guys! Yea I need to get out there real soon


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow great report guys! Yea I need to get out there real soon


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your catch...Those are some nice bulls!


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Bet it was fun. Reds running hard over there.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun. those are nice reds.


----------

